

Sydney Opera House to devs: build our app for free, wear patent pain - ElliotH
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/18/sydney_opera_house_to_devs_build_our_app_for_free_wear_patent_pain/

======
nodata
An anonymous commenter hits the nail on the head:

"This needs to stop - creative types (photographers, musicians, etc.) have
already been dragged into borderline poverty by the cheapening of their
profession, now developers and other tech savvy types are going to cut
themselves off at the knees for the "opportunity" to put something on their
CV.

The response from the community should be this, "If the management of the
Opera House are willing to forsake their own salaries, then we will provide
our time for free too". When every other profession is willing to forsake the
ability to keep a roof over their heads, maybe then we should accept it, until
then its the middle finger for these sorts of requests."

